# My other dog(not a poodle)



## Mark Keating (Sep 14, 2009)

We bought this little female from France last year for breeding and a little sport stuff. She came in April and because we were so busy this past year we have put little to no work into her.
I wanted to capture a video of her abilities before the snow flew and luckily was able to.
I really like this girl. I've never had a dog so athletic.

Anyway, thought I would share






Take care
Mark


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Man I LOVE this! It is so wonderful watch a bitch so happy in her work. Do you worry about long term soundness when you jump her so high?


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks cbrand. To answer your question. No. Not with this girl. But at the most during trial season she would jump the hurdle and broad jump 2-3 times per week and the wall 2 times per month. With every other dog I've had, I've had to slowly build up the jumps in a very methodical way. And then take care to always ensure success unless I'm setting the dog up to fail and so on. 
This is Elfy's 3rd time on the broad jump and 1st time on the wall. Its straight genetics.
I really like how much she brings. And on top of it she is very sweet.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh she's amazing. wow. what a fantastic, happy in her work girl!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Wow! She is quite happy in her work. Looks great!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing that!! I would love to have a dog that i can do those things with someday (in the long future).


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

She's lovely! I love Malinois; they are SERIOUSLY high drive. Somewhere on Youtube is a video of a ringsport-trained Mal actually pulling a guy through the window of a truck. Guy probably outweighs the dog by 100 lbs at least. 

I'd love to own one, but not sure I'm ready for such a busy dog.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I love her!!!!!! she almost goes for the balls doesn't she *L* It's great. 

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE over the jumps fabulous!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Mark your name sounds very familiar to me... do you have anything to do with Leerburg? Love your dog... she's extra ordinary! How old is she?


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 14, 2009)

I do help out Ed and Cindy at Leerburg from time to time. And we kinda run in the same circles.

Elfy will be two in April. And we play on breeding her to my Male, Lot. 
Its a very exciting pairing for us.

Here is Lot.






He's the greatest dog I've ever had.

Thanks for checking it out.
Mark


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

this is amazing!! WOW! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Both Elfy and Lot are incredible!! Hope you share more vids of them (and the future pups when the time comes!!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am just in aww - what magnificent dogs! 

I am loving your training videos. Seen you with your poodle earlier 

Keep them coming, please!


----------

